# Dawes Galaxy Range-Differences?



## Magna (29 Jan 2008)

Further to the Thorn vs Galaxy Ultra thread, what's the difference between the galaxy models. Is it discernible? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Jan 2008)

Good question...I'd like to know as well. All I know is that when I got my Galaxy I changed the saddle and the pedals almost immediatley...Brookes and spds. The bike was supplied with a selle italia saddle which was dangerously painful even on short rides, and the pedals were to narrow for my feet and caused numb spots.
I think I am correct in saying that the 'higher' models are supplied with a brookes saddle...but it cant be just that that warrants the price difference.


----------



## Tony (29 Jan 2008)

There are three Galaxy models, and IIRC, the Galaxy and Super have the same frame, with a horizontal top tube, while the Ultra has a sloping top tube, in the older ranges. http://www.ctcshop.com/dept.jsp?dept_id=3401 is a link to the modern range, where it is the other way round, with Super and Ultra sharing the newer frame.


----------



## vernon (29 Jan 2008)

Tony said:


> There are three Galaxy models, and IIRC, the Galaxy and Super have the same frame, with a horizontal top tube, while the Ultra has a sloping top tube, in the older ranges. http://www.ctcshop.com/dept.jsp?dept_id=3401 is a link to the modern range, where it is the other way round, with Super and Ultra sharing the newer frame.



Look at the drive train, gear changers, saddle and wheels for the difference in spec. 

As one moves up through the range the spec improves.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Jan 2008)

what difference does a sloping top bar make compared to a horizontal one?


----------



## Achilles (29 Jan 2008)

Noting that the 2008 Galaxy is changing the angle of the top bar to be more ( but not totally) horizontal.


----------



## Chris James (29 Jan 2008)

It means the manufacturer can get away with fewer sizes of frame ....

Um, sorry. I meant to say that the smaller triangles of the frame make it stiffer for hillclimbing!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_frame

I doubt there is much difference in ride between sloping and horizontal top tubes in practice. I wouldn't know though as I have only ever had horizontal tope tubes as I don't like the look of the compact frames.


----------



## Tony (31 Jan 2008)

vernon said:


> Look at the drive train, gear changers, saddle and wheels for the difference in spec.
> 
> As one moves up through the range the spec improves.


Exactly.


----------



## LondonCommuter (3 Jul 2008)

Can anyone explain the difference between the 631 and 853 frames? The 3 galaxies now all seem to have the same (sloping) frames. I've tried asking Dawes but they've only referred me to the Reynolds website, which isn't all that helpful .... unless you're a metallurgist I guess.

I understand the 853 is "better" but I'm not sure in what way, other than more expensive. Will it last longer? Weight doesn't seem to be a difference as the weights on the Dawes website are similar.

I think I prefer the shifters on the super galaxy but I'd expect more than that for an extra £250.


----------



## Chris James (3 Jul 2008)

853 has a higher tensile strength than 631. Which means that the frame can either be made stronger for the same wall thickness, or (as is usually the case) the frame can be made slightly lighter by using thinner section walls.

The density of different steels is basically the same, so unless radically different wall thicknesses are used then the approximate weights will be similar. Certainly differences in spec of the wheels and drive chain will make just as big a weight difference.

The corrosion resitsnace of both steels will be very similar.

Sometimes people talk about differences in ride quality between different steels but that is more down to the tube dimensions than the materials used.

I am pretty sure that I have seen quotes from Mercian that most people go to them anticipating buying an 853 and end up buying a 631 as it is just as suitable and cheaper! Dave Yates seems to favour 631 as a standard too.


----------

